# Window in poured concrete wall



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

Educational:

Sloped lot, 1st floor at grade at the front and walk out basement in the back.  They plan on finishing the basement.  The foundation will be 8" poured concrete.  The rear of the planned residence is walk out basement and they are planning on having 2 windows framed for the pour in addition to the planned 6' slider.   90 mph wind zone and seismic zone B.

What is the minimum steel reinforcement required around the window openings per the IRC 2009 if the windows will have a rough opening of 32w x 48"h?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 27, 2013)

what is above the basement, 1 story with roof or two story with roof?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

1 story with roof.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 27, 2013)

See section 611.8.1.1 & 611.8.1.2


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Still no definitive answer other than where to go to find the answer.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 28, 2013)

minimum of one #4 within 12" of opening if greater than 2 feet .... 6.11.8.1.1

and a Lintel - see 611.8.2  and the limitations of the appropriate table starting at R 611.8(1)

In essence, not enough information is given as far as clear spans, or building width, depth etc.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2013)

So what do you do when they want to finish the basement and need to cut the wall for the window?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> So what do you do when they want to finish the basement and need to cut the wall for the window?


Tell them to hire an engineer.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 8, 2013)

And the #1 answer is it is fine! Place seal here and pay xxx!


----------

